# how does everyone rate the new Narnia movie?



## JennyG (Jan 4, 2011)

I've finally been, with one of my boys, to see the _Dawn Treader_ - a treat we were saving for after Christmas.
We both loved it! (though I always wish the best movies didn't have to end in floods of tears. There were people who knew me in the cinema).
I didn't think all the departures from the book were improvements, and I could do without quite so much improbable cartoon-style violence and mayhem. It's only the second 3-D I've seen, after Toy Story, and the 3-D seems to me even to make the sets _look_ slightly cartoony.
With all that said, though, it really does keep the spirit of Lewis' writing intact (I was impressed that in a Hollywood production like that Aslan was actually allowed to spell out to Lucy that he has "another name [singular!] in your world").
We hope it will be successful enough to ensure the filming of the whole 7 books - our absolute favourites are still to come!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 4, 2011)

We saw it shortly after it was released. We had wonderful time as a family. We rarely go to the cinema, but for this one we made an exception. We did not see the first two until they were on DVD.

I, like you, enjoyed the movie and was pleasantly surprised that they kept the main thrust of the story. I don't think the additions added much of anything except an chance for the director to show his own stuff. I do wish the Dufflepuds had kept their complete role.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 4, 2011)

We saw it this past weekend and loved it! I am not always a fan of 3D but this one was very well done, I thought. I did love the line about Aslan having another name in our world!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie, but got a headache. This seems to be a not uncommon issue with 3D.

I remember, from when I was involved with TV broadcast equipment, problems introduced by video frame synchronizers. These would cause a delay in the video, which with several in sequence would cause stress because the audio was before the video. The issue with 3D *may be* due to a difference in the spacing of the eyes being different than used for the productdion, so the 3D not right for the individual.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll have to be the carmudgeon in this group. I thought the movie was entertaining, but I didn't particularly enjoy it compared to the book. I thought the movie deviated far too much from the book and DID miss the point of the book. While reading the book I was always convicted by Reepicheep's longing to be with Aslan. I didn't feel that in the movie. It seemed like a sort of addon to the end of the movie. My wife disagreed with me though. I told her we should read the book again to see if she changes her mind.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 4, 2011)

We watched it in 2D - we don't see the point of the extra expense. I liked it more than Caspian, it was more faithful. And I DID get some sense of Reepicheep's longing to be with Aslan throughout the film, not just at the end. And, as I might have already admitted, I cried at the end.


----------



## EverReforming (Jan 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed the movie. As others have noted, I was pleasantly surprised that a Hollywood movie used the line about Aslan being known by another name in our world.


----------



## goodnews (Jan 4, 2011)

We watched it in 2-D. We loved it and thought it was better than "Prince Caspian" and as good as the LW&W.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 4, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> I liked it more than Caspian, it was more faithful.


yes - I forgot to say how much better we thought it was than _Prince Caspian_. I was a bit apprehensive beforehand. Caspian with his big hair and his ogling of Susan was so rubbish in the last one, I wondered what they might make of the episode where he actually does meet his future bride. it was all right though, and even his hair was more sensible


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw it 2d & loved it. Best in the series so far, in my opinion.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 4, 2011)

Let me just add that I didn't have a choice of 2d and 3d. It was quite a shock when we got up to the window and learned that they only had 3d as well as the price. But we very seldom go to movies, and we want to support good ones, so we bit the bullet.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't even know there was ever a choice! there wasn't where we went. I'd have been quite happy with 2D, - the 3D is fascinating, but it's also a bit look-what-we-can-do.
As they said about the talkies - flash in the pan, it'll never catch on!


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 4, 2011)

We also loved it. Especially Aslans line at the end. C. S. Lewis. you rock! We not only read all the books, we bought the audio CDs to listen in the car on long trips. The were great.


----------

